# Uber and Lyft are desperate for drivers. Here's what drivers say is keeping them off the road



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.businessinsider.com/why-uber-lyft-expensive-taking-long-driver-shortage-2021-4


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...a lot are waiting for their 2nd shot and 2 weeks after that.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Once unemployment insurance dries up we'll likely see more drivers hop back on.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Here in Canada we've been given more time to collect 'gubmint greenbacks. I think you can run it out until August now. Then, you've got to find a job or start looking for one.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

If you are vaxed and not driving 
just go get a shitty job now.
Its not going to get any better than it is..


----------



## Ay2B (May 17, 2021)

The real problem is that most people have tried Uber/Lyft and realized it's not for them. At the same time, the delivery market is booming and a lot of full timers have realized they'd rather pick up food than play Russian Roulette with the passengers. Once you have your first violent passenger, everything changes, and you're not picking up any random anymore for anything less than $15 surge.

Uber's turnover rate is going to increase from 96% to 98%. There's no way in hell I'm picking these assholes up for any less than what I'm making now.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Ay2B said:


> The real problem is that most people have tried Uber/Lyft and realized it's not for them. At the same time, the delivery market is booming and a lot of full timers have realized they'd rather pick up food than play Russian Roulette with the passengers. Once you have your first violent passenger, everything changes, and you're not picking up any random anymore for anything less than $15 surge.
> 
> Uber's turnover rate is going to increase from 96% to 98%. There's no way in hell I'm picking these ****** up for any less than what I'm making now.


And gas prices are insane in Los Angeles.. insane!!!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Buff69 said:


> And gas prices are insane in Los Angeles.. insane!!!


How much per gallon?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Ay2B said:


> The real problem is that most people have tried Uber/Lyft and realized it's not for them. At the same time, the delivery market is booming and a lot of full timers have realized they'd rather pick up food than play Russian Roulette with the passengers. Once you have your first violent passenger, everything changes, and you're not picking up any random anymore for anything less than $15 surge.
> 
> Uber's turnover rate is going to increase from 96% to 98%. There's no way in hell I'm picking these ****** up for any less than what I'm making now.


That reminds me, for LA County drivers, Bradley with a now sub 4.44 rating is a paranoid schizophrenic who is OFF HIS MEDS. Don't bet on UBER kicking him off the platform.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How much per gallon?


4.50 unleaded 87


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Buff69 said:


> 4.50 unleaded 87


Got to get an efficient vehicles to do Rideshare at those pitiful base rates without surge multiplier. Cannot imagine any driver wanting to pick up at LAX for $0.26/mile and $0.13 /minute.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Got to get an efficient vehicles to do Rideshare at those pitiful base rates without surge multiplier. Cannot imagine any driver wanting to pick up at LAX for $0.26/mile and $0.13 /minute.


They say Uber is better than lyft but both suck without surge or multiplier..


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How much per gallon?


4.25 a gallon


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Buff69 said:


> They say Uber is better than lyft but both suck without surge or multiplier..


Well I made 357 dollars in 9 hours and 35 minutes Wednesday...lots of bonuses tho


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Buff69 said:


> Well I made 357 dollars in 9 hours and 35 minutes Wednesday...lots of bonuses tho


Now they through me a 90/ride for 1130 guaranteed...from Thursday- Sunday..I might bite


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Why?

New drivers notice the actual costs of vehicle maintenance
Cost of home utilities going up 30% over last year
Cost of the same groceries more than 20% higher than six months ago
Cost of Internet utilities, phone service and even personal storage increasing
Gas prices increasing 45%
_ NO corresponding increase in payment rates for Uber and Lyft drivers_
A recipe for financial disaster for a rideshare company.

My city of Gainesville Florida pays less than most other areas. The shortest trip on Lyft nets exactly $2.24 for the driver.


----------

